# UN-Aired My Strange Addiction Episode!!!



## craftyandy (Feb 10, 2011)

My Strange Addiction: Furry & Petting Rats
Only can be seen here. 
http://rotteneggcreations.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-strange-addiction-furry-petting-rats.html


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 10, 2011)

Moved to the tube.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 10, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Moved to the tube.


 
It's a user made parody, Cerbrus. I don't think it belongs here.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 10, 2011)

Where else would you suggest, then?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 10, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Where else would you suggest, then?


 
A small back alley, where hobos can piss on it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank god they didn't air that shit. The media really needs to get there heads out of their asses and stop talking about furfags. They make us look worse, and there are so much more important things to discuss.

I tell ya... it's the fuckin' system, maaan.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm calling spam on this.

Guy has been advertising his blog in the last two posts, and half of his forum posts are about wanting recognition/fame. He's just spamming his blog and comic.


----------



## Icky (Feb 10, 2011)

How do you un-air something? Wouldn't you have to air it somewhere first, and then ...reverse the process, somehow?


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I'm calling spam on this.
> 
> Guy has been advertising his blog in the last two posts, and half of his forum posts are about wanting recognition/fame. He's just spamming his blog and comic.


 

oooooooo two different posts about two different topics... you need to look up the definition of spam. Plus I don't feel like shelling out money for advertising so cry me a river.



Smelge said:


> A small back alley, where hobos can piss on it.


 
Everyone is a critic lol


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> How do you un-air something? Wouldn't you have to air it somewhere first, and then ...reverse the process, somehow?


 
You'd have to build a time machine. Make it a DeLorean.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Technically, he's making money off of this because there is an ad in front of the video. Could be grounds for infracting for advertising on the forums. INPUT DESIRED.

Also both of you need to learn to clean your fucking room :V


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Technically, he's making money off of this because there is an ad in front of the video. Could be grounds for infracting for advertising on the forums. INPUT DESIRED.
> 
> Also both of you need to learn to clean your fucking room :V


 
But it's ok to peddle someone else's product right? "Look at this comic it's so cool." Or list their favorite movies. Any mention of anything product related could be considered advertising. I guess you're just not allowed to boost yourself right? I guess I should just change my name and promote my own videos pretending to be a completely unrelated person.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 11, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> I don't feel like shelling out money for advertising so cry me a river.


 
banbanbanban


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 12, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> But it's ok to peddle someone else's product right? "Look at this comic it's so cool." Or list their favorite movies. Any mention of anything product related could be considered advertising. I guess you're just not allowed to boost yourself right? I guess I should just change my name and promote my own videos pretending to be a completely unrelated person.



So long as you stand nothing to gain from advertising a product or service you can advertise all you like... given that you aren't needlessly spamming up the forums; however, if you are going to speak of your own products/services, you will need to do so through the proper venues (e.g., your FA journal, advertisement banners, some other site). I would greatly suggest against creating a sock puppet account as it is against the rules and will result in banning.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 13, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> So long as you stand nothing to gain from advertising a product or service you can advertise all you like... given that you aren't needlessly spamming up the forums; however, if you are going to speak of your own products/services, you will need to do so through the proper venues (e.g., your FA journal, advertisement banners, some other site). I would greatly suggest against creating a sock puppet account as it is against the rules and will result in banning.



I don't feel like doing it through the so called proper venues mainly cause they cost money I can't afford despite a job or two. I feel like just posting it on a forum once in a while to promote myself as oppose to other people for free. Spamming would be me constantly posting anything to keep it on top.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 13, 2011)

for what exactly?


----------



## Icky (Feb 13, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> for what exactly?


 
How the hell do you expect us to know who you're talking to?


----------



## Deo (Feb 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Technically, he's making money off of this because there is an ad in front of the video. Could be grounds for infracting for advertising on the forums. INPUT DESIRED.
> 
> Also both of you need to learn to clean your fucking room :V


 Infract and use that nifty "SPAMMER DOUCHE" label you mods can use for someone's posts.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 13, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> I don't feel like doing it through the so called proper venues mainly cause they cost money I can't afford despite a job or two. I feel like just posting it on a forum once in a while to promote myself as oppose to other people for free.


 
You won't get interest if you don't advertise, and it don't come for free. The only way you can do it for free, is for other people to like your shit so much they talk about it giving you advertising that way.


----------

